# Goat Yoga, Now That's an Incentive I Couldn't Pass Up!



## SeaBreeze (Jan 13, 2017)

Would love to exercise around these little sweeties! :love_heart:


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 14, 2017)

I'd actually LOVE to try that.  Sounds like a true hoot.  I'm quite used to be interrupted during exercise by a big ol' inquisitive dog wanting attention and trying to figure out what's going on.  It's hard to do anything on the floor with an 80 pound dog sitting or laying on you giving you smooches and/or looking at you like you've lost your mind.


----------

